# Talk about lucked out



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Nakamichi TA1A receiver and the power button had finally run its course. For a switch this thing is overkill with springs, hinges, roller ball to complete the circuit etc. I took it apart and sure enough there must have been something missing because no matter the configuration I tried with all the pieces this was just not happening.

Yesterday I finally connect pen / paper and jot down the information from the side of the switch. Then the lights go on!! I was walking around the neighbourhood one day when I saw a pile of Kenwood electronics at the curb. Long story short, by the time I made it back there with my car the lady of the house nicely backed over the stack as she was exiting the driveway. I took the pile of now trashed Kenwood electronics anyhow.

So the lights go on and I rifle through the rubble to find that old Kenwood amp. The cover is already busted off and clear as day I can see what looks to be a switch that looks nearly identical to the Nakamichi one I am in need of. The switch has a few extra mounting points that I cut off. I soldered it onto the Nak board and holy hell it's alive! 

I have the matching CD player and probably even cooler is the matching tape deck that I found on Kijiji. It was the Nakamichi for the NA market.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Kenwood on Left  Nakamichi on Right


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Kenny added to Nak board


Operating Table


It switches itself on and off


----------

